# ¿Cómo pronunciar la CH en München?



## cisarro

Hola:

¿Cuál es la pronunciación correcta de la _CH_ en la palabra _München_? Lo pregunto porque muchas veces la he escuchado (la mayor de las veces) algo así como _Miúnjen_, pero en varios diccionarios Español-Alemán aparece pronunciada casi como una CH española: _Miúnchen_.

Saludos


----------



## Captain Lars

/'mʏnçən/

Entonces, "Miúnjen", como tú los has puesto, no es nada mal. "Miúnchen" estaría mucho más lejos de la realidad (y francamente falso). ¿Dónde lo has encontrado?


----------



## cisarro

Hola:

En la entrada que hay sobre Munich en la Wikipedia en inglés (y en la de Múnich en la Wikipedia en español) hay un audio de ejemplo para la pronunciación de München, y suena algo así como _Miunshen_. También por ahí otors foros con aduios de ejemplo que suenan más como un Miunshen que como un Miungen o Miunjen.


----------



## Captain Lars

Acabo de escuchar el ejemplo de Wikipedia y te aseguro que son correctos. Tus observaciones no las puedo compartir. El hombre pronuncia claramente /'mʏnçən/, nada diferente.

El problema es el siguiente: Como estás acostumbrado al castellano, tu cerebro interpreta los sonidos de una manera diferente a la nuestra. El sonido [ç] (fricativo palatal) se produce bastante cerca al sonido [ʃ] (fricativo posalveolar). Es decir, los dos fonemas se articulan en lugares muy cercanos (cerca de la [s]). Los alemanes no tienen ninguna dificultad en distinguir los dos, pero el castellano no dispone en absoluto de ellos. Es lógico que al oír _München _escuches Miúnshen y no Miúnjen, ya que el sonido de la "j" [x] se pronuncia velar, en la parte trasera de la cavidad bucal. Cabe decir que los hispanohablantes, al hablar el alemán, suelen pronunciar todos los fricativos delanteros como [s] - componente esencial del acento castellano.


----------



## cisarro

Eso me sueba bastante lógico, por eso me gusta el sistema morse hahahah. Gracias por tu respuesta, habrá que poner más oído entonces.


----------



## lospazio

Recuerdo de cuando comencé a estudiar alemán que ese sonido era el que más dificultades me presentaba. El libro que usábamos tenía grabaciones en las que se oía a gran cantidad de hablantes y realmente eran notables las variaciones que presentaban al pronunciar este fonema.  Algunas veces parecía una jota española (al menos en la versión más suave que se oye en la Argentina) y en otras parecía una /ʃ/. Por ejemplo, en el diccionario alemán - español Slaby - Grossmann dice que la _ch_ después de _e - i - ä - ö - ü - ai - ei - äu - eu_ se pronuncia como la *j* argentina en _hijito_, lo cual es bastante diferente de lo que se oye en Wikipedia.


----------



## cisarro

Hola lospazio:

Respecto al sonido de la CH, en relación a si se encuentra después de una vocal o una consonante, encontré lo siguiente (a grandes rasgos):



> El término *ich-Laut* se refiere a la fricativa palatal sorda [ç]; el término *ach-Laut* a la fricativa velar sorda [x]. En alemán estos dos sonidos son alófonos que aparecen en distribución complementaria . El alófono [x] aparece después de vocales posteriores y /a aː/ (por ejemplo en _Buch_ [buːx] ‘libro’); el alófono [ç] después de vocales anteriores (por ejemplo en _ich_ [ɪç] ‘yo’) y consonantes (por ejemplo en _Furcht_ [fʊrçt] ‘miedo’) (Kohler 1977, 1990; Wiese 1996: 210).





> El sufijo diminutivo _-chen_ siempre se pronuncia con un _ich-Laut_ [-çən]. Usualmente, esta terminación provoca el umlaut (comparar por ejemplo _Hund_ 'perro' con _Hündchen_ ‘perrito’), así teóricamente, podría aparecer solamente después de vocales anteriores.



Y en el caso de ir después de consonante el sonido sería [ç], aunque imagino tendrá algunas excepciones


----------



## lospazio

Gracias, cisarro. Pero mi duda no se refiere a qué palabras se pronuncian con [ç]. Eso creo que lo tengo claro. Lo que me desconcierta un poco es la realización del fonema. No entiendo cómo es que un sonido que presenta tanta variación se representa siempre con el mismo símbolo. Por ejemplo, en la Argentina, la pronunciación del sonido representado por _*ll*_ e _*y*_ presenta gran variabilidad, pero no se representa siempre con el mismo fonema.


----------



## Blixa

Cuando empecé a estudiar aleman, la maestra me dijo que la "ch" se pronuncia como "j" de "jicama", sin embargo, cuando yo digo München, a mi me parece que no saco bien la pronunciacion, pero ahora lo entiendo mejor, es porque mi cerebro esta en Español y no me puedo escuchar diciendolo bien. La maestra dice que efectivamente lo pronuncio bien, pero yo sigo pensando que no, vaya cerebro!


----------



## gvergara

lospazio said:


> Gracias, cisarro. Pero mi duda no se refiere a qué palabras se pronuncian con [ç]. Eso creo que lo tengo claro. Lo que me desconcierta un poco es la realización del fonema. No entiendo cómo es que un sonido que presenta tanta variación se representa siempre con el mismo símbolo. Por ejemplo, en la Argentina, la pronunciación del sonido representado por _*ll*_ e _*y*_ presenta gran variabilidad, pero no se representa siempre con el mismo fonema.


No es que haya tanta variación, lospazio, pasa que son alófonos
Para [x] escucha la palabra _Lo*ch* _en la canción Spiel mit mir de Rammstein (más gutural)
Para [ç] escucha la canción _Bück di*ch*_ de Rammstein
Para el


----------



## lospazio

gvergara said:


> No es que haya tanta variación, lospazio, pasa que son alófonos
> Para [x] escucha la palabra _Lo*ch* _en la canción Spiel mit mir de Rammstein (más gutural)
> Para [ç] escucha la canción _Bück di*ch*_ de Rammstein
> Para el


El fonema [x] no me presenta ninguna dificultad.

Por el resto, no termino de entender. Tal vez sea la forma en que mi cerebro procesa los sonidos, como dice Blixa. Pero, como mencioné antes, en las grabaciones yo oía una gran dispersión de pronunciaciones. Por ejemplo, para el pronombre nominativo de primera singular, se oía desde [[ɪʃ] hasta [ɪk], pasando por todos los intermedios.


----------



## gvergara

Bueno, tanto no sé. Me parece que en Schwäbisch (idioma/ dialecto del suroeste alemán) se dice /ik/, pero realmente no sé si se escribe ich o ik. El fonema ç presenta dificultades para os hispanohablantes, efectivamente. Cuando un chileno me pregunta cómo se pronuncia _ich_, siempre tienden a decir /ɪʃ]/ Y siempre tengo que enmendar. Y normalmente nunca logro el objetivo


----------

